# pluviosidade por freguesia



## rijo (25 Fev 2010 às 04:24)

PGRPC2010 disse:


> Boa Tarde. No ambito0 de um trabalho de investigação para um mestrado, gostaria de saber se existe algum registo da pluviosidade por freguesia, e como aceder ao mesmo.
> 
> Isto é mesmo importante para o modelo que está em preparação. muito obrigado



Nem sequer por concelho existe...


----------

